# Cherub starting procedure



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I am thinking of buying a wireless network remote plug (Wemo) As I can often call in at home and grab a cup of coffee when out on business, but do not have time to wait for the machine to warm up.

Here lies my question(s)

I always turn on my Cherub, as per the instructions, which means opening the steam wand and leaving open until the first steam comes out.

No idea why this is necessery, is it??

And

Does anybody else use a Wemo?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Nope.. Not necessary. There's a pressure release valve in the machine anyway.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes Row said:


> I always turn on my Cherub, as per the instructions, which means opening the steam wand and leaving open until the first steam comes out.
> 
> No idea why this is necessery, is it??


The idea is to remove air from the boiler and ensure it is full of water+steam. Air gives a 'false pressure' which fools the pressure-stat to switch off at a low temperature. The machine has a valve to vent initially as the machine warms up which should vent some or most of the air automatically. You might find if you leave it to start up on its own it won't be fully up to temperature and need a further warm-up time after you vent through the steam wand. I haven't had my Heavenly long enough to test that.



> And
> 
> Does anybody else use a Wemo?


There was a thread not long ago about that remote switching device - suggest you try a search on 'Belkin' if you don't get any advice here . . .


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Yes Row, I just saw this old thread. I just got myself a Wemo for my Cherub. Did you learn anything more on this?

It sounds to me like I just need to purge some steam from the wand and let the boiler recover to full temperature for a few minutes.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Wobin

I have been using my WeMo, most days, since April and not experienced a single issue

The machine vents its self and I never vent the steam manually


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wish I had got the Wemo sooner, its brilliant. Nice one, and it took me less than 5 minutes to set it up. Cheers for the reply Yes Row.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup I got one for my Cherub a couple of weeks ago - money well spent! Worth it for not having to get out of bed to switch the machine on to warm up alone!


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I've just got a Wemo -was wondering what warmup time the Cherub needs? The instructions say it's good to go at 10 mins, but what's the best trade off between wait time and quality of coffee?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The boiler will be warm enough after 10 mins and as long as you then pull some water through to warm the group up you will be alright. 45 mins refers to the natural process of the boiler coming to temp and then that heat spreading through to warm the group up. Remember, when it is fully warmed up you should not be able to tough the group without lots of pain!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Have all cherubs had this non need to open the steam valves please? I only ask as I have bought one and I'm not 100% on its age. Thanks!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jonc said:


> Have all cherubs had this non need to open the steam valves please? I only ask as I have bought one and I'm not 100% on its age. Thanks!


Any answer to this one please folks?


----------

